# Cheap End Mills



## Mark_f (Apr 23, 2015)

I took a gamble and ordered a set of  6 end mills from  China. there is a 1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", 1/2" and 5/8". They are 4 flute end mills with a steep helix on the flutes. They came today and they look really decent and are very sharp (had to get a band aid after examining them)For the price, I am impressed. They were three dollars and 5.99 shipping which is $8.99 for 6 end mills. If they only do one job it is worth it.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 23, 2015)

You do know that you are required to use Chinese band-aids when you get hurt on Chinese tooling, don't you?  

I tried some that were similar, but not quite that low in price. I think the set that I got like that was about $16 shipping included, but there were eight end mills in the set. They've been fine, but I haven't 'pushed' them either.


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 23, 2015)

terrywerm said:


> You do know that you are required to use Chinese band-aids when you get hurt on Chinese tooling, don't you?
> 
> I tried some that were similar, but not quite that low in price. I think the set that I got like that was about $16 shipping included, but there were eight end mills in the set. They've been fine, but I haven't 'pushed' them either.



I looked at all my medical suplies in the house and almost all are made in China, so I'm covered


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 23, 2015)

I will never again buy Chinese tooling, especially End Mills.  It's a good price but how long will they last?
and are they ground well? Do you get a nice finish?  I'll stick with Guhring and Niagra. They stay sharp for a long time.


----------



## randyc (Apr 23, 2015)

mark_f said:


> I took a gamble and ordered a set of  6 end mills from  China. there is a 1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", 1/2" and 5/8". They are 4 flute end mills with a steep helix on the flutes. They came today and they look really decent and are very sharp (had to get a band aid after examining them)
> . For the price, I am impressed. They were three dollars and 5.99 shipping which is $8.99 for 6 end mills. If they only do one job it is worth it.



Mark, since you're presumably unassociated except as a customer, can you provide the source ?  Thanks -


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 23, 2015)

EmilioG said:


> I will never again buy Chinese tooling, especially End Mills.  It's a good price but how long will they last?
> and are they ground well? Do you get a nice finish?  I'll stick with Guhring and Niagra. They stay sharp for a long time.



I don't expect the quality of a good American cutter, but if they work good for one job, they were worth it. I will be using them tomorrow, I'll report back how good they are. They appear to be ground well and are finished nicely. Looking at them, I can't tell the difference between them and a "good" end mill. We shall see tomorrow.


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 23, 2015)

randyc said:


> Mark, since you're presumably unassociated except as a customer, can you provide the source ?  Thanks -



Try this link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6pcs-4-Flute-HSS-AL-Endmill-Cutters-Milling-Machine-CNC-Cutting-Tools-1-8-to-5-8-/271835168413?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=rj5DPYE4XZrmQoU26AjkEUZMgfU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



There are several listings varying in price. Look at the seller's "other listings". They have several end mill sets.


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm not a tooling snob. I just prefer to use tools that last and are well made. I also collect a lot of vintage USA tooling.


----------



## Franko (Apr 23, 2015)

When I purchased my mill about 10 years ago, I ordered a set of Chinese TiN coated 4-flute end mills with with lots of other accessories from Grizzly. Here it is 10 years later and they are still cut as well as I remember them cutting when they were new. One of them chipped when I dropped it.

They don't get heavy use. I work mostly with aluminum, but have done a few pieces in steel.

When I purchased them I made a judgement call and got 4-flute end mills, because I figured they'd be multi-purposed.

A couple weeks ago, I noticed a set of 10 2-flute TiN coated end mills on sale for about $40 at Enco with free shipping, so I got a set based on my experience with the other set. I couldn't be more pleased with them. I've milled two or three pieces with them and the cuts are near mirror smooth.

I was also wondering why it would be advisable to spend 3-4 times as much for end mills, given my experience with the ones I've been using. I have a few US made end mills, even a couple of solid carbide, but I can't tell any difference in their performance.

I'm guessing the difference could be that I'm a one man shop and the mill is just one of many tools I use in any project, so it doesn't run all day long, nor do I do production runs.

I like fine tools and I have quite a few, but some of my tools were required for a specific and rare need, and are just serviceable. But, they earn their keep. Sometimes, quantity has a quality all its own.


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 23, 2015)

Franko said:


> When I purchased my mill about 10 years ago, I ordered a set of Chinese TiN coated 4-flute end mills with with lots of other accessories from Grizzly. Here it is 10 years later and they are still servicable and cut as well as I remember them cutting when they were new. One of them chipped when I dropped it.
> 
> They don't get heavy use. I work mostly with aluminum, but have done a few pieces in steel.
> 
> ...




That is a good point. As a one man shop where only I will use these cutters, they will probably last plenty long enough to be well worth the price. I would never suggest them to a shop with a bunch of different guys using them. As you , and others, I like fine tools also, but cant afford too go out and drop $10 to $20 per end mill. If these work decent, it is a much more affordable choice for the hobbyist on a tight budget like me.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 23, 2015)

The life expectancy of a HSS end mill is about 80 minutes under optimal conditions.  I have not noticed too much life difference between the HF end mills that I buy and the good ones.  For most utility uses I find the cheap ones are a better value.  If I want fine finishes or very accurate keyways, then I bring out the good ones.  IMHO there is a place for both qualities in the shop.


----------



## Chip (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice! Heck, I just need some decent starter sets to fill in that gaping hole that is my tooling inventory. I'll look into swapping out with nicer stuff later on.


----------



## Baithog (Apr 24, 2015)

I had a problem with import end mills lasting until I got a mill with a Tach. Too much tip speed sure messes them up fast. I used 2, 3/8 mills for the threading clutch I just finished... and I'll sharpen and continue using them for the next one.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 24, 2015)

Something that I have long kept in mind is whether or not I can easily get my endmills resharpened or not. Since I do not have my own T&C grinder, I currently do not have a way to sharpen them, and I do not know of anyone nearby that does have one or that is willing to sharpen my end mills for me. So, I buy the cheap ones, knowing that once they are dull, I will probably throw them away. Problem is I have not yet dulled any to where they need to be sharpened or replaced. Time will tell the tale, but in time I may end up with a way to sharpen them as well. Mark's T&C grinder project looms heavily on the horizon for me, but it is still a ways away.


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 24, 2015)

terrywerm said:


> Something that I have long kept in mind is whether or not I can easily get my endmills resharpened or not. Since I do not have my own T&C grinder, I currently do not have a way to sharpen them, and I do not know of anyone nearby that does have one or that is willing to sharpen my end mills for me. So, I buy the cheap ones, knowing that once they are dull, I will probably throw them away. Problem is I have not yet dulled any to where they need to be sharpened or replaced. Time will tell the tale, but in time I may end up with a way to sharpen them as well. Mark's T&C grinder project looms heavily on the horizon for me, but it is still a ways away.



The T&C grinder is a grueling project if you build it in 3 months as I did, but I do not regret it one bit. It is comforting to know I can sharpen the end of an end mill anytime I need to. I still have to make a setup for doing flutes, but that will be soon. My dividing head project is next I think.


----------



## markknx (Apr 24, 2015)

Well I got a set of China end mills with my mini when I started out the mini is gone and so are about half of the end mills. they were curve end mills, you know as in learning curve. Once I got a better grip on feed/speed they seemed to last better. I thought at one point it was the end mills so I bought some better one they didn't help. Glad I didn't buy all high end stuff to start with. Now when ever a new guys asks about what end mills I tell them buy cheap for now because you are going to kill them.
Mark


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 24, 2015)

I tried the "cheap end mill today and it seems to work as good as my "american end mill".




edit: and I can sharpen them when they get dull


----------



## Micke S (Apr 25, 2015)

I've been using Chinese end mills and center hole drills a lot without problems.


----------



## chip maker (Apr 25, 2015)

Don't want to hack this tread but just wanting to know if you have any problems with ordering from China? The reason I ask is that I have seen some things I would like to buy but don't know if there is any shipping or buying problems. I don't know anyone that has purchased from China and seems like many on this site have so may have an answer. Thanks John


----------



## David S (Apr 25, 2015)

I have ordered machine cutters etc from CTC Tools and have been satisfied with everything I have purchased so far.

Also for other stuff non machining, but test equipment, magnifiers etc I have placed quite a few orders with EachBuyer.com.  They have free shipping from Hong Kong mainly I think.  Shipping takes about 3 weeks to Canada for EachBuyer.

David


----------



## george wilson (Apr 25, 2015)

I have ordered a  number of things from China. Pocket knives,small stuff. I have always found them very efficient,and VERY MUCH wanting to maintain their high Ebay rating. Never a problem. Very polite people.

As for Chinese endmills,they sometimes arrive quite sharp. Others just are not quite sharp.

Quality control is always iffy. The HSS itself is harder than USA HSS,but also more brittle.

Since I'm not a production shop,I don't know how long they would last compared to good,USA end mills. Fortunately,I can re grind mine if they get dull.

I was told that some commercial users (According to the guys at Wholesale Tool) said that the Chinese endmills would cut metal that others would not. I think that is true due to how hard they are. But,that does not translate to durability necessarily.


----------



## Franko (Apr 25, 2015)

I've ordered directly from China on eBay a few times. Sometimes it gets here remarkably fast, and other times remarkably slow.

Most of the Chinese stuff I've ordered came from Grizzly, CDCO and Little Machine Shop.


----------



## juiceclone (Apr 25, 2015)

1) definitely yes on the shipping times !!
2) as with anything from china you don't know what you're getting till it's in your hand, and if you order again, the next one(s) will be different!   Ive gotten great stuff and dangerously deficient stuff ...."just a spin of the wheel "


----------



## Mark_f (Feb 6, 2016)

We beat this subject pretty well in this thread and everyone has their own opinion, but I do want to report the results of the use of the Chinese end mills I bought from Ebay. As you know they come in a 5 or 6 piece set from 1/8" to 5/8". I have been extensively using these cutters and for the price  ( which amounts to $2 per cutter more or less) they can't be beat. as many know, I have been building a finger sheet metal bending break. I have been doing a lot of heavy milling on this project. I have milled the edges of 1/2" hot roll bar stock, milled notches in steel bar stock. 95% of the milling on this project was done with the same 5/8" end mill and I am still using it. I have been cutting hot roll steel taking .050" DOC at a 1" wide cut. I have been taking .030" DOC at a full cutter length of 2" on this project and still using the same end mill. I have pushed this end mill hard and it holds up. I do use cutting oil on these heavy cuts and it does help. So....... my conclusion is for the price , these cutters are great. they work good on steel and aluminum. I thought when I bought them , they would most likely only last a little bit but can afford to throw them away when dull. I bought 4 more sets to have extras but have never started  using another set yet after months. I like many others prefer good old American made cutters, but for the hobbyist on a tight budget, this is a good way to go. NOW ....PAY ATTENTION HERE.....THIS IS ONLY MY OPINION AND MY RESULTS. I know how fast to run a cutter and how to use it. So..... while these are available and cheap, I am stocking up on them. I also have ordered them all from the same seller and got the same end mills.


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 7, 2016)

Mark,

I've had the same personal experience with off-brand cutters.  I have never done a lot of "heavy" milling; see posts here where guys will take something like 0.200" depth of cut with 0.400" side removal at a pass through 4140.  My mill is a Jet JVM-830 knee mill, around 1200 lbs. mill.  Maybe I'm a "nancy boy" or something, but I'd never dream of putting a cutter through those types of paces.  My usual pass is something like 0.050" DOC with maybe close to the full width of the end mill through 1018.  Rate of feed varies, usually go by sound and the tightness of my cheeks.

Using that method my Enco made in China, Yugoslavia (some cutters are that old), etc. have held up pretty well.  I have a very good supply of Niagra cutters which are my go to's, but the import stuff has held up well when not abused.

Bruce


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 7, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-2-FLUTE...hash=item2ca314530a:m:mH02BEoQdERdlt_k_2mBNNA
I bought several of these a few years back and they have held up surprisingly well. They have several sizes available and they will stuff as much as possible in a flat rate box.


----------



## furpo (Feb 7, 2016)

Chip Maker said:


> Don't want to hack this tread but just wanting to know if you have any problems with ordering from China? The reason I ask is that I have seen some things I would like to buy but don't know if there is any shipping or buying problems. I don't know anyone that has purchased from China and seems like many on this site have so may have an answer. Thanks John



I buy stuff out of China and Japan all the time off EBay!
Shipping is faster than the stuff in California!
I think the one in California just order from China and then forward it to us!


----------

